# corrected club feet in the army.



## j.sheppard (4 Jan 2016)

hi everyone, first time posting been lurking for while, clearly i want enlist, the occupations I'm interested in are, intelligence operator, combat engineer and haven't quit found the third career option I'm interested in just yet. I have seen on the forces.ca medical disqualification list that having club foot (both feet for me) is an automatic deal breaker, but i have had the corrective surgery when i was very young, having had the condition it is not a problem for me, currently i clean a few offices buildings so all i do is walk, often clearing 10+ flights of stairs with no problem per day. My question is how much of a disqualifier is this in the regular forces particularly the careers I'm interested in, this of course is something that will be seen as an issue during the medical exam but what are the odds i will accepted into the forces. Also does any of you know anyone with this condition who got accepted? I'm under impression i will need a note from a doctor or specialist stating that its not problem for me and won't be an issue. I haven't been able to find much of the subject on this site or others, yes i have used the search bar (may be a shock to some here) but still could not find much, other than 1 other person with the same question but was a bit inconclusive. Just as a side note i haven't start the application process yet, still have some paper to put together, along with this question needing to be answered, depending on the almighty wisdom you can bestow upon me i will be contacting a recruiter starting the process very soon. 

thanks in advance  ;D     

 :facepalm: just realized im in the wrong board wonderful


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2016)

This may help,



			
				John Tescione said:
			
		

> _"I had had a club foot, and I applied to the Canadian Forces, and was denied.  I really was angered, however I used the search function on milnet.ca, and found that I would need a doctor to examine the criteria used to enlist, and state whether I could join.  I did this, and found out the CF was correct. Thank you Milnet.ca, you really have all the answers if one looks!"
> 
> -Marge - Nova Scotia
> _


_

"Unfortunately, you won't find an answer here, as people will end up giving advice with regards to you Club foot, which will not be correct."
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87440/post-853272.html#msg853272

"Some of those jokes had to do with Ardnt's club foot -- an obstacle he overcame to serve his country."
https://army.ca/forums/threads/48436/post-424986.html#msg424986




			
				Glorified Ape said:
			
		


			I had severe club feet as a kid, repaired with surgery,
		
Click to expand...




			
				Glorified Ape said:
			
		


			I was born with club feet -
		
Click to expand...




			
				Glorified Ape said:
			
		


			I was born with club feet (http://www.pediatric-orthopedics.com/Treatments/Feet/feet.html#club for anyone unfamiliar) but I had a good surgeon and I can run/walk/march/etc as well as anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

From his profile, Glorified Ape got in.

Somebody named "Club Foot" got in too, "I was a 400 lbs er when I started trying to meet the standards"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/51003/post-452063.html#msg452063
Not sure if s/he actually had a club foot, or if that was just their handle?



			
				j.sheppard said:
			
		


			i will be contacting a recruiter starting the process very soon.
		
Click to expand...


As always, best to contact Recruiting.

Good luck.  _


----------



## j.sheppard (4 Jan 2016)

Awesome thanks mike this does clear things up a lot! ill be starting the application soon, thanks for help!


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2016)

j.sheppard said:
			
		

> Awesome thanks mike this does clear things up a lot! ill be starting the application soon, thanks for help!



You are welcome, and good luck.


----------

